# Vujanic



## PrimeTimeX (Nov 30, 2003)

Any word on Milos joining the suns??


----------



## montalban (Jun 27, 2004)

I'd be really surprised if he comes over now that we signed Nash; heck, I'd be surprised if he ever suits up for the Suns now. I expect he'll be in Europe this season, and probably will be involved in a trade at some point in the next year or so. 

With any luck at all, in some convoluted deal that lets us get Kobe. Not that that's very likely.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i hope he signs and has a good year


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I agree, ,I doubt he signs with us this year, and My guess is he will be traded . we are pretty long jammed at PG right now anyways.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He won't bother coming over to be a backup. Once he is traded he will come to the NBA. Might not be for awhile though.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think he'll ever come over. I only watched him play one time, but I don't really see anything in his game that would let him really stand out in the NBA. He's a SG in a PGs body, and he dominates the ball.

From what I've seen there are players already like him over here. I could be really wrong on my judgement, because I've only saw him once, but I think it's better for him to stay overseas.


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

I've seen Vujanic play a few times, and he really does remind me of Nash in the way he drives to the basket. He's proven he can pass in the right offense, too, although I don't think he'd be a 8-10 assist guy even in the NBA. 

I think the Suns might hold his rights another year and see how Barbosa progresses. If Barbosa looks like he can be the future PG once Nash starts to fade, then they might ship Vujanic off. If Barbosa looks like another Antonio Daniels type of player (good defensive PG, but a SG on offense), they might move Barbosa and bring in Vujanic to groom him for the future #1 PG role. Vujanic's agent has said that Milos wants a chance to be a starter.

As I said in another post, I think Nash's window is 2-3 years, tops, before he fades. The list of all-time great PGs who played at a top level past the age of 33 is very, very slim. Even Stockton saw his numbers decrease after 33, and Nash' body takes a much greater beating than Stockton's did because of the way he initiates contact on his drives into the paint. 

Vujanic would be 27 in 3 years, right at the prime of his playing ability. Bring him over in a year, let him get tutored under Nash for a year, and you've got a smooth transition from one dead-eye shooting, quick driving PG to another.


----------

